# mi story please read and comment.....



## 1confusedchild (Jan 29, 2004)

well heres mi story its kinda like all of urs but different please read it and give me ne advice u have i need help.... ive a stomach aches forever mi mom or dad used to take me to the doctor all the time.. but it was always the same thing he thought i was constopated. years went by still had the stomach aches then in the 6th grade like about november a new girl came to skool well i went to a private skool with only 31 kids in the grade so it ws pretti small and every1 had friends i mean there were no outkasts. well i had 5 best friend and when she came to skool they didn't like her.. well i did so i was all like yo she kool omg vicke this blah blah well so they started to like her but slowly she turned them around to hate me... since it was a private skool and the class size was small word got around FAST.. they spread rumors and realy made mi life a living hell. well in the 5th grade u go to astro camp 6th is san fransico and sacramento, 7th u go to catalina island and in 8th u go to washington D.C well so we were going to san fransico and sacramento. before that all the 11 gurls would go and talk pinciple bout all the problems with the gurls i knew that i was about me cuz the same hting happened to mi sister and they din't lik her and didn't like me i guess she thought that whould help.. well we went and they made fun of me... i mean mi trip was miserable. when i got off the plane and i saw mi mom i just said can we please go. rite when we got in the car i broke down.. i told her everything... but it got worse mi cousin has leukimea and she said that i made that up to get attention can u blieve it i mean i can't., well later that year she moved into mi math class evreytime i would raise mi hand or say something she would say somethng under her breath... and so after class i just sat down and cried.. mi math teacher was soo nice i told her all of it when mi mom came in to get me cuz she diidn't c me outide she saw me crying and she ask y so mi teacher told her thank g-d for mi teacher cuz i would never have gotten through that year without her. well mi mom went up to the ofice and yelled at the priciple she didn't do nehting bout it so thats when mi mom dicided to take me out of privte skool. i was soo xitd to go to public skool i was countin down the days... skool started and i would get ip wiht pain i can tell u how much skool i missed that year maybe 2 or 3 MONTHS not at a time but 1 day here and there. mi 1st period teacher din't help i mean she made it worse every time i owuld ask her is i could go tot he bathroom she would make remarks the class laughed.. made fun of me i can tell u that year i had no frieds. i was alwayz woried is there gunna ba bathroom a would never go newhere if there wan't a bathroom. it was like april and mi dad was finally sick of mi stomach aches he called up kisar and yelled at them to get me an apointment only he knows the pain i weny through that year. well he got 1 and so the doctor dcided that he wanted me to ge a lower GI iw as scared as hell.. i remeber every detail... the iv the morfine everything... i stoped drinkin milk because i thought taht would help it didn't becuase i danceso it made mi legs ache i stop eatin bread i lost weight .... i almost went for acupuncture and trust me hello last resort.. well i sit every night and i think omg i don't wanna get sicj 2morrow and in a way i know hat i will..... well this summer mi parents dicided that they r gunna get a divorce... mi dad thinks that now things will b better... they won't fight and now mi stomach won't hurt ne more but i think that it will. now everyday i am afraid. will i have to go to the bathroom will there b some1 in there will i go in mi pants will the pain ever go away???pleae help me if ne 1 has ne advice...


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

well, the pain may never completely go away. My IBS has been behaving, but I still get cramps occasionally. But, there is so much you can do. First, find a more relaxed school, or find a way to get ur teacher to remove the extraneously large stick from her rear. Get some medication, it can be a pain to adjust and find the right one for u, but once u find ur magic drug u will feel better. Mine is levbid. It helps me. Now that the whole baby situation is sorted out (see need a friend who understands, please help.) I can date again and just go out and be a kid. But anyways..I-M me at singergurl1100 or dreamdealer1100, e-mail me at singergurl1100###netscape.net. I really hope it all works out. I'm pullin for ya!


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow, that is a major blower. I think I have been very close to the same point as you. During my school career the entire time from 4th to 8th grade everytime I sat at a table in lunch everyone moved to another table, at times fitting 40 people on a 20 people table and leaving me alone. I lost 2 best friends I had had for at least 6 years. The only way I solved that was I left those *******s in the dust. After some tests It was found that I actually was quite intelligent, and I was able to enter an academic program in another high school. So I removed myself completely from them. My IBS started when I was 6 or 7 but went away until the 8th grade, when it returned in vengeance. Ever since then I have basically lived at least every other day in the bathroom with pain so intense that it usually causes me to pass out and once caused my body to give up(muscle spasms in my esophagus due to too much stress on my body). Only when I was able to rejoin a diferent group of people was I able to give up all that had been done. However, I must tell you this, its not always that easy. Whenever I am talking in a group of people, I still freak out about what to say or what not to say. However, there is one thing you have to realize, even if you leave them, you have to leave your old self. For the first year in my new school I kept myself seperate, it was odd, I had been given a new chance, yet I was the one reinforcing old behaviors. It was only last year I was able to take the chances I needed, you need to talk to people, force yourself to talk, you'll see that they are not unlike yourself. Hmmmmm, I can understand how you feel with that teacher too. I actually am afraid to ask, which causes me quite a lot of pain. And going to the nurse is hard, only have once, and she made fun of my because I didn't have a fever. But I've never heard of a teacher so against it(other than some of mine who denies all requests, and state that at the begining of the year). If you have told the school system about this(I have not, I cannot trust them with my medication, its too important too me) then she by law has to stop, thats like making fun of someone in Special Education or someone who has ADD about them twitching. While its not mental or anything(I'm not calling you stupid) it is a reoccuring illness you did not ask for, tell her that yuo did not choose to have an illness unlike she did her ARness. Also, turning her comments on her is a good idea, that rallies students to you, and she will realize something isn't right. It may be a little odd and I know its all against the rules, but its not right at all, if I had a teacher like that I would walk be severly pissed. One thing I have come to realize is this: No matter what happens, if you are depressed, if you are angry, if you feel anything bad... it won't help. Being mad about your teacher assigning a lot of homework, won't change that, being mad someone dislikes you, won't change that. I have found that the more I realize this the more I am able to roll with the punches. But you must be willing to re-involve yourself with everyone. Today, almost all grades know me, by name or simply by "that guy". I have no enemies, and in a school of 800 I think I have almost nothing but friends. I know it seems stupid, and seems like I'm one of the people that hate you, but its not that way at all. No matter who you are, if they aren't allowed to know you, it doesn't matter. As for parents, I don't know. I wish I could help you. As for this site, however, I think you can find nothing but help. I personally just found this site last night, but rest assured, there are more like you. Raven


----------

